# Chapman University Film School Applications Fall 2018



## Operator (Jan 2, 2018)

Anyone here apply for Chapman University? The deadline was December 1st, but I spoke to them today and they said I can still apply. I applied to the MFA in Television Writing and Producing.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 3, 2018)

I did! - MFA Production - Directing. Waiting anxiously to see what happens next. I submitted Dec 1st and they watched some of my content before winter break. 

They're a conservatory program so like AFI, they are sometimes flexible with their deadlines. And I have to say, I'm very impressed by how affordable Chapman is too (compared to other private schools especially).


----------



## Operator (Jan 3, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> I did! - MFA Production - Directing. Waiting anxiously to see what happens next. I submitted Dec 1st and they watched some of my content before winter break.
> 
> They're a conservatory program so like AFI, they are sometimes flexible with their deadlines. And I have to say, I'm very impressed by how affordable Chapman is too (compared to other private schools especially).



True, but if you wanna see cheap tuition check out U of Central Arkansas they have an MFA in Digital Filmmaking that is about $12k per year for out of state students. March 1st is their deadline.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 5, 2018)

Operator said:


> True, but if you wanna see cheap tuition check out U of Central Arkansas they have an MFA in Digital Filmmaking that is about $12k per year for out of state students. March 1st is their deadline.


I saw  your post on the program a while back. Sounds interesting but it's not for me. Thanks though!


----------



## snoopdog (Jan 14, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> I did! - MFA Production - Directing. Waiting anxiously to see what happens next. I submitted Dec 1st and they watched some of my content before winter break.
> 
> They're a conservatory program so like AFI, they are sometimes flexible with their deadlines. And I have to say, I'm very impressed by how affordable Chapman is too (compared to other private schools especially).



I applied to MFA Production - Directing as well and was just wondering how you know they watched some of your content before winter break? Did they tell you or were you able to see this on the application portal? Just curious  

Also, does Chapman have an interview round?


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 15, 2018)

Yes they do interviews. Based on the tracking sheets of previous years where on the forums, they start sending invitations for interviews around now but they seem to be rolling so you could hear at anytime. Doesn't look like anyone is ever admitted without an interview, at least for Directing.

I have Vimeo Pro so I get statistics about when and where my videos are viewed. I also submitted different links to each school I applied to so i can track if they're being viewed. I do the same things for film festivals when I can.


----------



## civetta (Jan 17, 2018)

snoopdog said:


> Also, does Chapman have an interview round?


I think that the Screenwriting program doesn't require an interview. Maybe it's different for the Film Production program.


----------



## Operator (Feb 13, 2018)

Interview scheduled for Feb 20th.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Feb 13, 2018)

Operator said:


> Interview scheduled for Feb 20th.


Mine is March 1st!  You'll have to share your experience. I was really surprised how they make an all day event out of it and I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Anja (Feb 14, 2018)

@Operator @IndecisiveElle Congratulations! I hope everything goes well! I applied to Chapman as well (but a different program) and haven’t gotten an email yet


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Feb 14, 2018)

Anja said:


> @Operator @IndecisiveElle Congratulations! I hope everything goes well! I applied to Chapman as well (but a different program) and haven’t gotten an email yet


What program did you apply to? Not all of theirs have interviews according to previous accepted applicants. Stay patient and don't give up yet! It's still early.


----------



## Fudso (Feb 14, 2018)

Anja said:


> @Operator @IndecisiveElle Congratulations! I hope everything goes well! I applied to Chapman as well (but a different program) and haven’t gotten an email yet


I think I applied to the same program as you, FILM/TV Producing, and I haven't heard anything back either. Now, I'm not sure if that's a good sign or not, but I figured it would bring some peace of mind. I think ours come out soon.


----------



## Dorothy (Feb 14, 2018)

I applied to the Writing and Producing for Television program. Since I selected Screenwriting as my second choice program to be considered for in the application and I know screenwriting program doesn't do interviews, I assumemed writing/producing wouldn't do interviews as well. Lol.


----------



## hellobfoan (Feb 14, 2018)

I applied for the same program as you, Fudso and Anja. Haven't heard back either.


----------



## Anja (Feb 14, 2018)

@IndecisiveElle Thank you for the kind words! 

@Fudso @hellobfoan Cool, Thanks for sharing! I thought I was the only person in this forum who applied for that program haha Although I’m sorry you haven’t heard back yet either it does make me feel a bit better that maybe they haven’t sent out mails for this program yet - I hope we hear back soon!


----------



## Cameron Patel (Feb 18, 2018)

Hey, does anyone know if the video editing emphasis has interviews?


----------



## Operator (Feb 19, 2018)

Cameron Patel said:


> Hey, does anyone know if the video editing emphasis has interviews?


I suppose that would depend if you're going for an editing concentration for the production major.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Feb 19, 2018)

Cameron Patel said:


> Hey, does anyone know if the video editing emphasis has interviews?


Check the spreadsheets from the previous couple years or do a search in the forum. I can't remember off the top of my head what I've read on here about the editing program and interviews, but I'm sure someone has posted the info your looking for.


----------



## Operator (Feb 20, 2018)

Just had my interview. Was easy. It was with three of the faculty via Skype. Very casual, they were very interested in hearing what TV shows I've been watching, what path led me in life to come to want to write for television. They said admissions decisions for the MFA in Television Writing and Producing are expected to go out first week of March, but may be later than that.


----------



## Cameron Patel (Feb 24, 2018)

I have been looking for the past few days if the Editing Program for production has an interview but can’t really find any of the spreadsheets or information on it. Does anyone else know anything about it?


----------



## snoopdog (Feb 24, 2018)

Cameron Patel said:


> I have been looking for the past few days if the Editing Program for production has an interview but can’t really find any of the spreadsheets or information on it. Does anyone else know anything about it?



I looked at some of the previous spreadsheets. In 2017, there were 3 students admitted into the Editing emphasis at Chapman, 2 of them were admitted WITH interview and 1 of them WITHOUT interview. In 2016, it shows 1 student admitted WITHOUT interview and 1 student waitlisted without an interview. So it seems like there is not really a consistency in the interview round when it comes to the editing emphasis... could go either way, with or without interview.

In 2017, for the editing, the students (who were admitted into the program) were notified on 3/17, 3/18, and 3/28 (so again, no consistency). In 2016, it only shows that the waitlist was notified on 4/2. So, I am guessing you will need to have a lot of patience and continue to have faith. Looking at the previous years, the admitted students in the editing program get notified mid-end march, and waitlisted begin April. Good luck!! Have faith!! Hope this helps


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Feb 24, 2018)

Cameron Patel said:


> I have been looking for the past few days if the Editing Program for production has an interview but can’t really find any of the spreadsheets or information on it. Does anyone else know anything about it?


Here's a link to the tracking spreadsheets. they're in a post at the top of the main grad forum. 

Tracking application status (Google Sheets)


----------



## Ray (Feb 25, 2018)

Operator said:


> Just had my interview. Was easy. It was with three of the faculty via Skype. Very casual, they were very interested in hearing what TV shows I've been watching, what path led me in life to come to want to write for television. They said admissions decisions for the MFA in Television Writing and Producing are expected to go out first week of March, but may be later than that.


I have my interview day after tomorrow. I am applying for MFA film production , Directing program.


----------



## JLWilco (Feb 26, 2018)

Howdy folks, forgive me I am a long-time lurker and first time poster.

I just got the e-mail saying I've been admitted to the Fall 2018 TV Writing and Producing MFA at Chapman! 

Has anyone else received notification yet?  If so, does anyone know how long you have to accept admission?  Chapman is the first school I've heard back from and I don't want to accept without knowing all of my options (I reckon other folks are in a similar boat)

In any case, good luck to all!


----------



## civetta (Feb 26, 2018)

JLWilco said:


> Howdy folks, forgive me I am a long-time lurker and first time poster.
> 
> I just got the e-mail saying I've been admitted to the Fall 2018 TV Writing and Producing MFA at Chapman!
> 
> ...


congratulations! you should update your status here Graduate Film School Applications 2018


----------



## NoCredentials (Feb 26, 2018)

JLWilco said:


> Howdy folks, forgive me I am a long-time lurker and first time poster.
> 
> I just got the e-mail saying I've been admitted to the Fall 2018 TV Writing and Producing MFA at Chapman!
> 
> ...



Congrats! I also applied to that program, haven't heard anything yet. Did you have an interview with them?


----------



## Operator (Feb 26, 2018)

I also got the email for TV Writing and Producing. I'm in!!!


----------



## Operator (Feb 26, 2018)

Deposit is due in 14 days.


----------



## JLWilco (Feb 26, 2018)

NoCredentials said:


> Congrats! I also applied to that program, haven't heard anything yet. Did you have an interview with them?



I did!  It was a Skype interview, only a couple of weeks ago.  I honestly thought I wasn't super prepared for it, but apparently it went well!


----------



## JLWilco (Feb 26, 2018)

Operator said:


> Deposit is due in 14 days.



Hey congratulations to you too!

When you say the deposit is due in 14 days, do you mean 14 days from the notification, or 14 days after accepting?  How much is the deposit?  Thanks for the info!


----------



## estherk (Feb 27, 2018)

wow that's so exciting! congrats guys.  i applied to their cinematography program - according to previous spreadsheets, it looks like they won't be sending decisions out until april or so, so i am expecting to wait for some time.


----------



## Operator (Feb 27, 2018)

JLWilco said:


> Hey congratulations to you too!
> 
> When you say the deposit is due in 14 days, do you mean 14 days from the notification, or 14 days after accepting?  How much is the deposit?  Thanks for the info!


Notification...that's what admissions told me....but I worked out a payment plan with them...half now...half before May 1st.


----------



## snoopdog (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi! I applied to the Film Production - Directing Program at Chapman and just received an email (like 2 minutes ago) that I got accepted into the program! So anyone else that applied to this program, keep an eye on your email!! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## hellobfoan (Feb 27, 2018)

Anja said:


> @IndecisiveElle Thank you for the kind words!
> 
> @Fudso @hellobfoan Cool, Thanks for sharing! I thought I was the only person in this forum who applied for that program haha Although I’m sorry you haven’t heard back yet either it does make me feel a bit better that maybe they haven’t sent out mails for this program yet - I hope we hear back soon!



Congratulations to everyone who got an offer!

I got an interview invitation this morning from Barbara. I applied for MFA in Film&TV Producing. Guess you guys have already heard back, too. Plus, I’m international. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Anja (Feb 28, 2018)

@hellobfoan Congratulations!!! I actually haven't heard back yet (and live overseas as well) so I'm guessing my chances aren't too high. But I just got accepted to USC so that's ok 

Best of luck for your interview, crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## hellobfoan (Feb 28, 2018)

Anja said:


> @hellobfoan Congratulations!!! I actually haven't heard back yet (and live overseas as well) so I'm guessing my chances aren't too high. But I just got accepted to USC so that's ok
> 
> Best of luck for your interview, crossing my fingers for you!



Thank you. That is super awesome!!!!!! USC is definitely one of the best choices. I think I’m gonna be patient and hang in there. Congratulations to you.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 2, 2018)

@snoopdog   Congrats! I had my directing interview yesterday, on campus. They're still doing interviews into next week too. They told me it would still be another couple weeks until the committee made final decisions but it's awesome you got an early notification.


----------



## Operator (Mar 2, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> @snoopdog   Congrats! I had my directing interview yesterday, on campus. They're still doing interviews into next week too. They told me it would still be another couple weeks until the committee made final decisions but it's awesome you got an early notification.


I think we got early notifications because this is the first year the TV Writing and Producing program has been offered at Chapman. We're gonna be the first graduate class to go through it.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 2, 2018)

BU


Operator said:


> I think we got early notifications because this is the first year the TV Writing and Producing program has been offered at Chapman. We're gonna be the first graduate class to go through it.


That makes sense for the WP program, but wasn't snoopdog accepted to Directing? I'm guessing it's because he's international?


----------



## snoopdog (Mar 3, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> @snoopdog   Congrats! I had my directing interview yesterday, on campus. They're still doing interviews into next week too. They told me it would still be another couple weeks until the committee made final decisions but it's awesome you got an early notification.



Thank you! Hope your interview went well!
Yes I am international, maybe that is why I received an earlier acceptance? I also had my interview in the first week of February. So that was a while ago. I have 14 days to accept the offer and transfer the deposit. So in the end, it doesn’t really matter when you hear back, you are still offered the same amount of decision making time. But of course, it’s much better to know than to be in the nerve-wrecking position of not knowing. Good luck!!! Hope you’ll get in!


----------



## Ray (Mar 5, 2018)

All those who have been accepted in Chapman. Did they notify you about the scholarship as well. Or there is a different process for that separately??


----------



## JLWilco (Mar 5, 2018)

Ray said:


> All those who have been accepted in Chapman. Did they notify you about the scholarship as well. Or there is a different process for that separately??



I didn't receive any notification of scholarships or financial funding.  Then again, I didn't delve deep into the website after I read the acceptance.


----------



## snoopdog (Mar 6, 2018)

When it comes to the Fellowship scholarship, it should come with your acceptance package, if you are one of the fortunate ones. Whatever they sent you over email is what is included in the package. So, if you weren't notified by email about being rewarded the fellowship, then unfortunately you did not receive that. I do not know about other scholarships at Chapman. This is the information I received from the graduate admissions... I did not receive a fellowship.

Are there any current Chapman applicants on this forum? I would love to ask some questions about the program  Mainly the Directing emphasis or international-student related...


----------



## Jason (Mar 6, 2018)

Have an interview at Chapman this Thursday. Does anyone have any idea when most of us will hear back?


----------



## Operator (Mar 7, 2018)

Jason said:


> Have an interview at Chapman this Thursday. Does anyone have any idea when most of us will hear back?


I think it depends on the program. I heard back in 6 days after my interview.


----------



## civetta (Mar 9, 2018)

does anyone here applied for Chapman’s screenwriting program? how good it is? I’m surfing their website for a couple of days and I have a feeling that their undergraduate programs are much better than graduate.


----------



## Jason (Mar 9, 2018)

Couldn't be further from the truth. I interviewed yesterday and was blown away by their grad program. Second to none.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 9, 2018)

civetta said:


> does anyone here applied for Chapman’s screenwriting program? how good it is? I’m surfing their website for a couple of days and I have a feeling that their undergraduate programs are much better than graduate.


That's a highly personal question, here's why I believe that...
it really depends on your goals and what you're looking for. Personally, my opinion is that many applicants only look at reputation and ranking and sort of play the lottery to see where they'll get in but not if the program fits their goals, expectations, needs, etc.  Chapman is a conservatory graduate program so yes, it is different from their undergrad and from other schools. AFI is the closest comparison but there are major differences both in curriculum and otherwise. 

My suggestion would be to ask the admissions office if you can be put in touch with a current student so you can get a more realistic picture of what it's like. The interview process for directors at Chapman includes sitting in on classes and a tour and I found it immensely helpful in deciding if it was the right fit for me (which is part of their goal with the interview, they want to ensure anyone who attends is getting what they need as well)


----------



## Lyubo (Mar 13, 2018)

Hey guys! MFA screenwriter here! Nice to meet you all


----------



## civetta (Mar 13, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> That's a highly personal question, here's why I believe that...
> it really depends on your goals and what you're looking for. Personally, my opinion is that many applicants only look at reputation and ranking and sort of play the lottery to see where they'll get in but not if the program fits their goals, expectations, needs, etc.  Chapman is a conservatory graduate program so yes, it is different from their undergrad and from other schools. AFI is the closest comparison but there are major differences both in curriculum and otherwise.
> 
> My suggestion would be to ask the admissions office if you can be put in touch with a current student so you can get a more realistic picture of what it's like. The interview process for directors at Chapman includes sitting in on classes and a tour and I found it immensely helpful in deciding if it was the right fit for me (which is part of their goal with the interview, they want to ensure anyone who attends is getting what they need as well)



well, yeah, I know about their equipment but the studio and the facilities are not so important for the screenwriting students  I'm a little bit concerned that they don't have big alumni base and not so many successful screenwriters from their school.
thank you for your advice. maybe I will find an opportunity to visit the university.


----------



## civetta (Mar 13, 2018)

Lyubo said:


> Hey guys! MFA screenwriter here! Nice to meet you all


hey, congratulations. you should add your information here Graduate Film School Applications 2018


----------



## Operator (Mar 13, 2018)

I might have to defer admission to next year. Sucks not having a job right now. I may not have enough money to pay for an apartment or room rental by then. Chapman told me today they allow deferrals, but it's up to the admissions committee to approve or deny it.


----------



## Fudso (Mar 13, 2018)

Hey I got an email earlier today from Travis Knox of Chapman saying he reviewed my application and wants to have a quick chat with me on the phone tomorrow. I applied to the Film and TV producing as well as the Television writing and producing. Anyone get anything similar? I just don’t know what to expect because it didn’t say anything about an interview, just a quick phone call.


----------



## Jason (Mar 13, 2018)

Fudso said:


> Hey I got an email earlier today from Travis Knox of Chapman saying he reviewed my application and wants to have a quick chat with me on the phone tomorrow. I applied to the Film and TV producing as well as the Television writing and producing. Anyone get anything similar? I just don’t know what to expect because it didn’t say anything about an interview, just a quick phone call.


The only thing I can imagine if asking you if you're interested in another discipline. Let us know.


----------



## KKW (Mar 13, 2018)

Fudso said:


> Hey I got an email earlier today from Travis Knox of Chapman saying he reviewed my application and wants to have a quick chat with me on the phone tomorrow. I applied to the Film and TV producing as well as the Television writing and producing. Anyone get anything similar? I just don’t know what to expect because it didn’t say anything about an interview, just a quick phone call.


Hey，
I got telephone interview with Barbara two days ago, they just wanna know more about you that’s not including in your PS. Barbara ask me why I  interest and apply Chapman, how do I heard about Chapman.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 14, 2018)

Operator said:


> I might have to defer admission to next year. Sucks not having a job right now. I may not have enough money to pay for an apartment or room rental by then. Chapman told me today they allow deferrals, but it's up to the admissions committee to approve or deny it.


Have you seen the university payment plans? Maybe contact financial aid office. They have payment programs/loans set up by the university itself that aren't part of FAFSA or outside scholarships. They look at least as good as other private loans I've seen, probably better than Sallie Mae actually.


----------



## hellobfoan (Mar 14, 2018)

KKW said:


> Hey，
> I got telephone interview with Barbara two days ago, they just wanna know more about you that’s not including in your PS. Barbara ask me why I  interest and apply Chapman, how do I heard about Chapman.



I had a phone interview with Barbara 2 days ago, too. Almost the same questions. What’s more, she asked about my favorite film and a film I don’t like. She even asked about the countries I had been to.

Also, she told me there were three different interview professors. They would write a report based on the interview for each student. Maybe the quick chat is an interview. I don’t know. Anyway, good luck to you!!! @Fudso


----------



## Jason (Mar 14, 2018)

Anyone know when we should expect to hear back after our interview?


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 14, 2018)

Jason said:


> Anyone know when we should expect to hear back after our interview?


Last I heard about directing, from Pavel himself, is the committee is meeting soon. That was 4 days ago, so my best guess is this week at the earliest. That's been my prediction based on what they said at my interview on 3/2 also, but I'm trying not to obsess too much. (lies, I'm checking my email constantly)


----------



## Chin-Hsiang (Mar 14, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> Last I heard about directing, from Pavel himself, is the committee is meeting soon. That was 4 days ago, so my best guess is this week at the earliest. That's been my prediction based on what they said at my interview on 3/2 also, but I'm trying not to obsess too much. (lies, I'm checking my email constantly)


I got my interview with Pavel on 2/28, he told me they need two to three weeks to finish all the works. I can't help but check my email every morning! I wish we all get good news!


----------



## Teddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Is anyone else accepted into Chapman waiting to hear back from more schools? I just read about the 14 day enrollment deposit window, which is stressing me out. I have 5 more schools to hear from and know I won't get a decision from AFI, which I interviewed at, until April 2.

Thinking of calling and asking for an extension...


----------



## Operator (Mar 15, 2018)

Teddy said:


> Is anyone else accepted into Chapman waiting to hear back from more schools? I just read about the 14 day enrollment deposit window, which is stressing me out. I have 5 more schools to hear from and know I won't get a decision from AFI, which I interviewed at, until April 2.
> 
> Thinking of calling and asking for an extension...


i am accepted to Chapman. You better email admissions about a payment plan if you cant come up with the $1,000 to for your deposit. I had trouble paying, so they allowed me to pay $500 i


Teddy said:


> Is anyone else accepted into Chapman waiting to hear back from more schools? I just read about the 14 day enrollment deposit window, which is stressing me out. I have 5 more schools to hear from and know I won't get a decision from AFI, which I interviewed at, until April 2.
> 
> Thinking of calling and asking for an extension...


I was granted a payment plan, half now, half by May 1st. But I just got approved for a deferral to be automatically admitted for Fall 2019 due to financial issues I'm having right now. So now I have until December this year to make the other $500 payment. You can contact them and explain your issues. They seemed very reasonable in working with me on this.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 15, 2018)

you guys... third time was the charm! I GOT ACCEPTED!


----------



## Jason (Mar 15, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> you guys... third time was the charm! I GOT ACCEPTED!



Got the acceptance also. Psyched! Does anyone know if all fellowship offers are included in the original acceptance?


----------



## civetta (Mar 15, 2018)

Jason said:


> Got the acceptance also. Psyched! Does anyone know if all fellowship offers are included in the original acceptance?


congratulations! I got my fellowship offer by email from Dodge College the  next day.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 15, 2018)

Jason said:


> Got the acceptance also. Psyched! Does anyone know if all fellowship offers are included in the original acceptance?


I was wondering the same thing. I'm emailing them now asking for more details on the deposit as it's due before I hear back from AFI. I'll ask about the fellowship notification.

and congrats to you too!!


----------



## KKW (Mar 16, 2018)

hellobfoan said:


> I had a phone interview with Barbara 2 days ago, too. Almost the same questions. What’s more, she asked about my favorite film and a film I don’t like. She even asked about the countries I had been to.
> 
> Also, she told me there were three different interview professors. They would write a report based on the interview for each student. Maybe the quick chat is an interview. I don’t know. Anyway, good luck to you!!! @Fudso


Have hear back from them yet?


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 16, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I'm emailing them now asking for more details on the deposit as it's due before I hear back from AFI. I'll ask about the fellowship notification.
> 
> and congrats to you too!!


Well they didn't answer me about the scholarship question at all...

 but when it comes to the deposit it's 14 days firm (or a payment plan) or you go on the waitlist, end of story. I had to put down the deposit to save my spot and I'm in a financial position currently where I can do that, but it'll be unfortunate if I have to forfeit that money should I get into AFI and choose to go there instead. Of course I have no idea what April 2nd will bring so I felt I had to commit to Chapman at this juncture to hold my place.

It's maybe 7 days between the 14 day deposit term vs AFI April 2nd notification so I'm a little disappointed by the lack of flexibility with the terms. They even said I could lose my spot if I didn't commit in UNDER the 14 days if others did were to commit before I did. I didn't appreciate that either. I love the program, faculty and opportunities afforded by the directing program at Chapman but I'm not as pleased by their replies to my questions about committing and that they completely ignored my scholarship question. 

I have the means to commit so I did and I'm excited to know I'll have a home this fall as a directing student but making that decision without knowing my status at AFI was frustrating to say the least

 if you were accepted to Chapman  ( or any other program) I urge to to communicate with them directly to make your own personal decision regarding deposits and commitment before you rely on my experience and can gather all the information you need for your best decision making.


----------



## hellobfoan (Mar 18, 2018)

KKW said:


> Have hear back from them yet?



No I haven’t.


----------



## Operator (Mar 20, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> Well they didn't answer me about the scholarship question at all...
> 
> but when it comes to the deposit it's 14 days firm (or a payment plan) or you go on the waitlist, end of story. I had to put down the deposit to save my spot and I'm in a financial position currently where I can do that, but it'll be unfortunate if I have to forfeit that money should I get into AFI and choose to go there instead. Of course I have no idea what April 2nd will bring so I felt I had to commit to Chapman at this juncture to hold my place.
> 
> ...


I could only afford half of the deposit, so they set me up with a payment plan...but then I realized after that I still wouldn't have enough money saved up by then to attend later this year, so I requested a deferral and it was granted, so now I have automatic admissions for Fall 2018 so long as I pay the other half of my deposit by the end of this year.


----------



## Jason (Mar 20, 2018)

I deferred until Fall 2019 as well. Damn, grad school loans are insanely expensive (6%+ / 4% service charge with rates this low, you have to be kidding me).


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm looking at private loans because I don't think the federal ones are a very good deal because of the service charges. I don't have undergrad debt so that helps me out, although I have other debts that I need to sort out. I'm hoping I can get it all figured out but I'm anxious about the financing. Applying for outside scholarships too but they're all pretty small, like $2500


----------



## Dorothy (Mar 20, 2018)

I got accepted today as well. I don't see anything about a deposit? Where should I look for this information.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 20, 2018)

Dorothy said:


> I got accepted today as well. I don't see anything about a deposit? Where should I look for this information.


I wanted to make a screenshot for you  of the exact language and info but I can no longer access the application portal now that I have student status. From what I can recall it was outlined in the message on the portal. You'll also receive a letter in the US mail that's exactly the same as the message in the decision online and it references the deposit as well. In the application portal there should be a link for you to either commit and 'accept your acceptance' or to turn down your offer of acceptance. If that doesn't help, you might want to contact the admission office rep in your acceptance letter for help on what steps you need to take next.


----------



## Dorothy (Mar 20, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> I wanted to make a screenshot for you  of the exact language and info but I can no longer access the application portal now that I have student status. From what I can recall it was outlined in the message on the portal. You'll also receive a letter in the US mail that's exactly the same as the message in the decision online and it references the deposit as well. In the application portal there should be a link for you to either commit and 'accept your acceptance' or to turn down your offer of acceptance. If that doesn't help, you might want to contact the admission office rep in your acceptance letter for help on what steps you need to take next.


Thank you for trying anyway! I actually was able to finally see it on my phone  after reading your response.


----------



## snoopdog (Mar 21, 2018)

Jason said:


> I deferred until Fall 2019 as well. Damn, grad school loans are insanely expensive (6%+ / 4% service charge with rates this low, you have to be kidding me).



Do you need permission of admissions for the deferral or is it a guarantee that you can defer your admission? Is there a deadline for this (besides paying the deposit)?


----------



## Jason (Mar 21, 2018)

snoopdog said:


> Do you need permission of admissions for the deferral or is it a guarantee that you can defer your admission? Is there a deadline for this (besides paying the deposit)?


Yes. You have to fill out a request form.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 21, 2018)

dang. all you guys are deferering! I'm not going to know anyone if I wind up attending.


----------



## snoopdog (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi guys, I got to talk to some current students at Chapman and they have a lot of good things to say about the program and school. However, there is one downfall they all seem to share: the location. I was wondering how you guys view this? Even though, the school is located close to LA in distance, from what I have heard, it takes a long time, due to traffic, to get there. Therefore, not many students end up going to LA or taking internships. I'm International so I cannot really decide on my own how much of this is true. 
How would this affect the possibilities for networking? Or other opportunities? Is the location in this case a big factor or do you guys think it doesn't matter as much as the quality offered in education, facilities, faculty, and opportunities to make movies and submit them to festivals overpowers the location? Interested to hear anyone's thoughts on this!


----------



## FirstTimer (Mar 22, 2018)

snoopdog said:


> Hi guys, I got to talk to some current students at Chapman and they have a lot of good things to say about the program and school. However, there is one downfall they all seem to share: the location. I was wondering how you guys view this? Even though, the school is located close to LA in distance, from what I have heard, it takes a long time, due to traffic, to get there. Therefore, not many students end up going to LA or taking internships. I'm International so I cannot really decide on my own how much of this is true.
> How would this affect the possibilities for networking? Or other opportunities? Is the location in this case a big factor or do you guys think it doesn't matter as much as the quality offered in education, facilities, faculty, and opportunities to make movies and submit them to festivals overpowers the location? Interested to hear anyone's thoughts on this!



Yes, the 30 mile distance is misleading. You're looking at an hour of driving or more, realistically, though I hear there's also a train station that will take you to downtown LA. 

It might help to think about it in context of the actual schools, once you know for sure if you're choosing between USC and Chapman or LMU and Chapman. I don't know much about LMU's program, unfortunately, so I can't offer any insights there. If Chapman's program quality is significantly higher, it may outweigh the distance?


----------



## Jason (Mar 22, 2018)

As someone that lives in Santa Monica, Chapman is about 60 minutes away from SM without traffic and about 120 minutes during rush hour. While living in orange was originally a negative, I now find Chapman's isolation a positive. 1) You save money in rent and expense. 2) You are kind of forced to focus on spending all of your time collaborating with other students and becoming a better filmmaker. There are a ton of distractions in LA. After graduation, you'll have enough time to network and there are a bunch of Chapman Alum in the LA area.


----------



## Jason (Mar 22, 2018)

Jason said:


> As someone that lives in Santa Monica, Chapman is about 60 minutes away from SM without traffic and about 120 minutes during rush hour. While living in orange was originally a negative, I now find Chapman's isolation a positive. 1) You save money in rent and expense. 2) You are kind of forced to focus on spending all of your time collaborating with other students and becoming a better filmmaker. There are a ton of distractions in LA. After graduation, you'll have enough time to network and there are a bunch of Chapman Alum in the LA area.



As for the train, its 60 minutes from DTLA Union Station. The issue is that, after 6:00PM, there are only one or two trains scheduled.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 22, 2018)

snoopdog said:


> Hi guys, I got to talk to some current students at Chapman and they have a lot of good things to say about the program and school. However, there is one downfall they all seem to share: the location. I was wondering how you guys view this? Even though, the school is located close to LA in distance, from what I have heard, it takes a long time, due to traffic, to get there. Therefore, not many students end up going to LA or taking internships. I'm International so I cannot really decide on my own how much of this is true.
> How would this affect the possibilities for networking? Or other opportunities? Is the location in this case a big factor or do you guys think it doesn't matter as much as the quality offered in education, facilities, faculty, and opportunities to make movies and submit them to festivals overpowers the location? Interested to hear anyone's thoughts on this!




I was told by students and faculty that many 3rd year Chapman students move to LA. LA is massive - so depending on the area and time of day it could take as little as 30 to 45 minutes to get there from Chapman but yes, as @FirstTimer noted, it can take nearly 90 minutes or longer in traffic. I got the opposite impression than you did it seems - I was told that many students frequently go to LA from Chapman for various reasons and are expected and encouraged and facilitated to do so on a regular basis also. This is especially the case when casting for projects. Students and faculty encourage casting in LA vs in Orange. The school also provides lots of opportunities on campus to meet with LA heavy weights. It's a judgment call on your part. 

Personally, after visiting, the distance does nothing to discourage me from attending vs if I were to get accepted to AFI. If I am fortunate enough to choose between the two programs, location is not a deciding factor for me between those two schools. 

I'll also note the facilities at Chapman are far superior to any other MFA program. 

I can't speak for production programs besides Chapman and AFI but both told me that the internships rarely happen for directing track students and are not considered important. In fact, both schools directing faculty told me they hate that the internships are promoted in their brochures for directors because they don't think it's helpful for our track/can even be distracting from the goals of the program. They said generally the internships are important for producers but not directors.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 22, 2018)

Jason said:


> As someone that lives in Santa Monica, Chapman is about 60 minutes away from SM without traffic and about 120 minutes during rush hour. While living in orange was originally a negative, I now find Chapman's isolation a positive. 1) You save money in rent and expense. 2) You are kind of forced to focus on spending all of your time collaborating with other students and becoming a better filmmaker. There are a ton of distractions in LA. After graduation, you'll have enough time to network and there are a bunch of Chapman Alum in the LA area.


That's been a concern of mine also - getting distracted by being in LA. I've lived there before, have friends and family that could easily take my attention away from what I should be focusing on.


----------



## xLorenzoM (Mar 22, 2018)

Just got the email that I've been accepted at Chapman. So far I've gotten admission for LMU and Chapman. Now I only have two weeks to decide which one I want to go to after months of not knowing if grad school was a possibility.


----------



## snoopdog (Mar 23, 2018)

xLorenzoM said:


> Just got the email that I've been accepted at Chapman. So far I've gotten admission for LMU and Chapman. Now I only have two weeks to decide which one I want to go to after months of not knowing if grad school was a possibility.


I'm in the exact same boat with the two schools.. interested to hear your pros/cons on each and which one you end up going to. Finances would be the main factor for me...


----------



## Russell Campbell (Mar 25, 2018)

Hey, question for everyone here (particularly screenwriters).

I don't know much about Chapman other than it always seems to be right below the more established schools in terms of rankings. I interviewed with AFI and Columbia, but Columbia's acceptances started going out yesterday and continued on today and I haven't heard anything yet, so I'm assuming that's probably a no. And who knows what AFI will tell me on the 2nd. I was accepted here without an interview, so I sucked it up and pulled a grand out of my savings just in case and put my deposit down.

I guess my question is, did anyone really want to come here or is this just kind of everyone's first backup if you don't get your number called from the big schools? I'm going for a tour on Tuesday, I just really don't have much of an idea about this program.


----------



## xLorenzoM (Mar 25, 2018)

Russell Campbell said:


> Hey, question for everyone here (particularly screenwriters).
> 
> I don't know much about Chapman other than it always seems to be right below the more established schools in terms of rankings. I interviewed with AFI and Columbia, but Columbia's acceptances started going out yesterday and continued on today and I haven't heard anything yet, so I'm assuming that's probably a no. And who knows what AFI will tell me on the 2nd. I was accepted here without an interview, so I sucked it up and pulled a grand out of my savings just in case and put my deposit down.
> 
> I guess my question is, did anyone really want to come here or is this just kind of everyone's first backup if you don't get your number called from the big schools? I'm going for a tour on Tuesday, I just really don't have much of an idea about this program.


Honestly I’m impressed by the facilities. The other schools I applied to were outdated. I visited UCLA and was highly disappointed by how old and used everything looked and the faculty came off as nonchalant.
For screenwriting though I think Columbia was my first choice but it’s so expensive. I got into Chapman and LMU which were my 2 & 3 but I’m still worried about affording the tuition along with housing. Chapman is pretty new but I haven’t heard much about industry connections and stuff. LMU I heard looks out after graduation more. Lmk how the tour goes on Tuesday and make sure you annoy the heck out of the financial aid department. Lol


----------



## Russell Campbell (Mar 25, 2018)

xLorenzoM said:


> Honestly I’m impressed by the facilities. The other schools I applied to were outdated. I visited UCLA and was highly disappointed by how old and used everything looked and the faculty came off as nonchalant.
> For screenwriting though I think Columbia was my first choice but it’s so expensive. I got into Chapman and LMU which were my 2 & 3 but I’m still worried about affording the tuition along with housing. Chapman is pretty new but I haven’t heard much about industry connections and stuff. LMU I heard looks out after graduation more. Lmk how the tour goes on Tuesday and make sure you annoy the heck out of the financial aid department. Lol



I've heard the facilities are ridiculously nice. I'll give everyone a full scouting report by COB Tuesday . I just want to get on with my career, and don't want to reapply everywhere next year just so I can better satiate my ego by going to one of the blue blooded programs. 

I'm a veteran and have a year and change of the GI Bill left so I'm not stressing quite as much about finances as most other people are.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 25, 2018)

Russell Campbell said:


> I've heard the facilities are ridiculously nice. I'll give everyone a full scouting report by COB Tuesday . I



If you could review the school from your tour on it's film school page it'd be awesome.  Here's the link. :

Chapman University - Dodge College of Film and Media Arts (M.F.A.)


----------



## civetta (Mar 26, 2018)

Russell Campbell said:


> Hey, question for everyone here (particularly screenwriters).
> 
> I don't know much about Chapman other than it always seems to be right below the more established schools in terms of rankings. I interviewed with AFI and Columbia, but Columbia's acceptances started going out yesterday and continued on today and I haven't heard anything yet, so I'm assuming that's probably a no. And who knows what AFI will tell me on the 2nd. I was accepted here without an interview, so I sucked it up and pulled a grand out of my savings just in case and put my deposit down.
> 
> I guess my question is, did anyone really want to come here or is this just kind of everyone's first backup if you don't get your number called from the big schools? I'm going for a tour on Tuesday, I just really don't have much of an idea about this program.



I only have two choices - Chapman or BU. I've attended BU Open House and I really like the program and the faculty., but Chapman was more generous with a fellowship so I'm still thinking. I share your concern about the Screenwriting program at Chapman because it's still new and they don't have famous alumni, but I really like the location - Orange County is warmer than Boston and closer to LA. I'm trying to contact the faculty to ask more about the internship opportunities during the school and after graduation, because I'm an international student it's pretty important for me.
waiting for your review of the school and the Screenwriting program particularly


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 26, 2018)

Here's the thing with famous alumni - Big name alumni is great, but also think about how small of a percentage of alumni that is compared to the general number of folks who attended a program. It's tiny. These are people who made it big regardless of grad school. That's a hard circle to crack into even if you go to the same school. 

But here's my main point...Your network in grad school is your peers. Look at AFI for example - look at IMDB and the list they have of Academy Award alums, notice how many of them went to school together and keep working together. That's the value of grad school for networking. Look up the team the Duffers use for Stranger Things, theres a lot of Chapman alumni involved there too. The value of a conservatory program is that you're building a team. You're finding that director who is able to get your vision on camera. You're finding the producer who can help you develop your ideas. You're finding the editor, production designer that can bring it all to life. 

AFI and Chapman are probably not the only conservatory programs, but they are the biggest ones. Both are highly regarded in the film industry because of that structure. You won't get the same team experience at UCLA, LMU, or USC or any East Coast school that I'm aware of. Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to sell anyone that this is the best methodology for everyone. It happens to be for me as a director. For screenwriting, you really need to look at your priorities, career path etc. 

I highly recommend reading Lee Jessup's book on building a career as a screenwriter and getting an understanding of how the business works when deciding on a program. The more you understand what comes AFTER film school, the better you can assess how to spending your time DURING your program.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 26, 2018)

Also you guys realize that Chapman is a top 10 ranked school right?


----------



## Russell Campbell (Mar 26, 2018)

civetta said:


> I only have two choices - Chapman or BU. I've attended BU Open House and I really like the program and the faculty., but Chapman was more generous with a fellowship so I'm still thinking. I share your concern about the Screenwriting program at Chapman because it's still new and they don't have famous alumni, but I really like the location - Orange County is warmer than Boston and closer to LA. I'm trying to contact the faculty to ask more about the internship opportunities during the school and after graduation, because I'm an international student it's pretty important for me.
> waiting for your review of the school and the Screenwriting program particularly



Yeah I'm just going to take down a couple mouthfuls of whisky tomorrow then start grilling them on internships and how they try and set screenwriters up for actual industry success. 

But there is a lot of upside to Chapman and just living in Orange County in general. I live in LA now and it's a fucking migraine headache trying to go 10 miles sometimes lol.


----------



## Russell Campbell (Mar 26, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> Also you guys realize that Chapman is a top 10 ranked school right?



I'm well aware of how much of a spoiled child I sound like lol


----------



## sharkb8 (Mar 26, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> Also you guys realize that Chapman is a top 10 ranked school right?


Yep, from what I can tell, there appears to be a clear top 6 narrative film schools, and then a huge drop off after that top tier. But Dodge should be firmly entrenched in that top tier.

Chapman is slowly rising up the ranks of film schools, but even now it seems to be the "best kept secret" among the top film schools, mainly because it's newer. But by all accounts, it has the best facilities/equipment of any film school, which should be enough on it's own to put it at or near the top of anyone's rankings, since that's a huge aspect of filmmaking that the school has taken care of right off the bat. 

They have been right in line with USC, AFI, Columbia, and NYU at the Student Oscars over the last several years. Chapman had two narrative winners in 2016, one alternative win in 2015, and a narrative nomination in 2017. That's actually significantly better than UCLA, who hasn't had a winner at the student Oscars since 2012, nor have they had a winner in narrative/alternative filmmaking since 2009. Student Academy Awards - Wikipedia So Chapman is actually better positioned at the Student Oscars than UCLA, and right in line with all the other schools commonly thought of as "elite".  

Meanwhile, Chapman has a film production studio literally located on campus, and their alumni are legitimate industry talents, like the Duffer Brothers (Stranger Things) and Justin Simien (Dear White People). Throw in what Elle said about the benefits of a Conservatory, and I'm fully in agreement with her that it looks like the networking options should be just as good as any other school can offer.

Since Dodge is only 22 years old (younger than many of it's applicants) it might not be able to claim a long track record with names like "Francis Ford Coppola" but they shouldn't have to in the first place. Any school who's relying on the name brand of their graduates who came from a different _century_ is pitching you a false premise. The question is whether or not graduating from this program will help your career goals _today_. Dodge seems to be putting their grads in situations where they can succeed, as well or better than any of the other top schools. I don't see anything in my research that would suggest Chapman belongs in a separate tier from the other top 6 schools. Some people might prefer the other schools for their own reasons, which is perfectly fine, but if they're looking down on Chapman/considering it second tier, I don't think they're viewing it correctly. 

And also as far as living conditions, Orange County is so much nicer of a place to live than New York or LA. Next year if I get accepted at NYU and Chapman, I would strongly consider turning NYU down.


----------



## Jason (Mar 26, 2018)

sharkb8 said:


> Yep, from what I can tell, there appears to be a clear top 6 narrative film schools, and then a huge drop off after that top tier. But Dodge should be firmly entrenched in that top tier.
> 
> Chapman is slowly rising up the ranks of film schools, but even now it seems to be the "best kept secret" among the top film schools, mainly because it's newer. But by all accounts, it has the best facilities/equipment of any film school, which should be enough on it's own to put it at or near the top of anyone's rankings, since that's a huge aspect of filmmaking that the school has taken care of right off the bat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jason (Mar 26, 2018)

Strongly agree on everything you just said.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 26, 2018)

@sharkb8 
I really look forward to seeing where you wind up. Based on our private conversations and  your posts I feel like we're very like-minded and you have a bright future ahead of you. So much the better if we wind up at the same school and then I can show  you the ropes when you start!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 26, 2018)

Russell Campbell said:


> I'm well aware of how much of a spoiled child I sound like lol


I totally get it. When you've been planning and dreaming about this step, it's hard not to want everything to be absolutely perfect and it's scary to think you might make the 'wrong' choice. That's a big part of why I post so much and thoroughly, I'm sorting it all out myself and some of what I write is for my own decision making process too.


----------



## xLorenzoM (Mar 26, 2018)

Ok guys. So I've broken down a list of pros


IndecisiveElle said:


> I totally get it. When you've been planning and dreaming about this step, it's hard not to want everything to be absolutely perfect and it's scary to think you might make the 'wrong' choice. That's a big part of why I post so much and thoroughly, I'm sorting it all out myself and some of what I write is for my own decision making process too.


same guys, same. This isn’t just some job we’re applying for. This is our future. Most of us are relocating. We just want to make sure we do everything in our power now to set us up for later.

The hours filling out applications. Application fees. Waiting for months to know if it’s even an option. Getting in and now worrying about costs. It’s all stressful. I just want to be comfortable knowing I made the right decision in the next four years.


----------



## Russell Campbell (Mar 26, 2018)

sharkb8 said:


> Yep, from what I can tell, there appears to be a clear top 6 narrative film schools, and then a huge drop off after that top tier. But Dodge should be firmly entrenched in that top tier.
> 
> Chapman is slowly rising up the ranks of film schools, but even now it seems to be the "best kept secret" among the top film schools, mainly because it's newer. But by all accounts, it has the best facilities/equipment of any film school, which should be enough on it's own to put it at or near the top of anyone's rankings, since that's a huge aspect of filmmaking that the school has taken care of right off the bat.
> 
> ...




Thanks for taking the time to write this bro. You've put my mind a bit at ease. 

Honestly I do get a warm and fuzzy thinking about getting to live somewhere else other than NY or LA. I live in Santa Monica now, which is fucking awesome so long as I want to go somewhere in west LA. I'm finishing up my undergrad at USC right now, and if I want to hang out with my friends who live by campus on a friday night, it turns into a fucking nightmare.


----------



## Russell Campbell (Mar 26, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> I totally get it. When you've been planning and dreaming about this step, it's hard not to want everything to be absolutely perfect and it's scary to think you might make the 'wrong' choice. That's a big part of why I post so much and thoroughly, I'm sorting it all out myself and some of what I write is for my own decision making process too.



Yeah, you've NAILED it. I got out of the military 7 years ago with nothing but bad grades on my record from before I went in. I started taking classes at community college determined to do better and get into a great school and prove all the people wrong that said I'd never make it in the civilian world. So it was really nice transferring to USC. I guess I had this grand vision of getting into Columbia and being able to rub it in everyones face one last time. I thought the interview there went so well too lol... 

But just wanting to go to a school because of it prestige (and a chance for more spite) are probably the wrong reasons anyways hahah. I should be fucking stoked for my future. I'm a biology major who's only taken 1 screenwriting class and will get a chance to pursue my dream at either AFI of Chapman.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 26, 2018)

Russell Campbell said:


> Yeah, you've NAILED it. I got out of the military 7 years ago with nothing but bad grades on my record from before I went in. I started taking classes at community college determined to do better and get into a great school and prove all the people wrong that said I'd never make it in the civilian world. So it was really nice transferring to USC. I guess I had this grand vision of getting into Columbia and being able to rub it in everyones face one last time. I thought the interview there went so well too lol...
> 
> But just wanting to go to a school because of it prestige (and a chance for more spite) are probably the wrong reasons anyways hahah. I should be fucking stoked for my future. I'm a biology major who's only taken 1 screenwriting class and will get a chance to pursue my dream at either AFI of Chapman.



I didn't get in at Columbia when I applied my first round  and I realize now my motivations for going are what lead me to where I am now.. "we'll maybe I could try directing..." What I thought was a little minor consideration turned out to be a giant seed I'd buried long ago.  Hindsight is 20/20 but I'm happy with how things have turned out for me. 

I hope we wind up at the same school, I have a feeling we'd work well together.  April 2nd is getting closer and closer by the minute. But it's good to know that I'll have a fantastic experience at Chapman if I'm not given the possibility of choosing between AFI and Chapman.


----------



## xLorenzoM (Mar 26, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> I didn't get in at Columbia when I applied my first round  and I realize now my motivations for going are what lead me to where I am now.. "we'll maybe I could try directing..." What I thought was a little minor consideration turned out to be a giant seed I'd buried long ago.  Hindsight is 20/20 but I'm happy with how things have turned out for me.
> 
> I hope we wind up at the same school, I have a feeling we'd work well together.  April 2nd is getting closer and closer by the minute. But it's good to know that I'll have a fantastic experience at Chapman if I'm not given the possibility of choosing between AFI and Chapman.


You guys are on the right track. Just got my letter from Chapman today and it would be amazing to go there. 60k just to cover tuition and living expenses per year just doesn't seem realistic. I hope you guys do well there. & we'll all be in LA so I'm sure we'll find a way to collaborate on something.


----------



## CMV (Mar 27, 2018)

Hey, guys! I was just accepted into Chapman this year (the MFA in Television Writing and Producing Program). I've been following your string of messages here and there and just wanted to offer a bit of feedback I received from a good friend of mine from high school, who went through USC's Peter Stark Program, which was a dream of mine since undergrad. (I applied four times, but it just never happened for me.)

What we need to remember, me especially, is that in the end, talent is what will take you places. Going to film school (and just pursing this industry in general) is a huge risk (physically, emotionally, definitely financially), but my friend Mike constantly reminds me that having USC, UCLA, NYU, or Columbia on your resume isn't what's going to turn you into an a-list writer, producer, director, whatever your passion. (And he went through the program, so he should know.) He's constantly reminding me that half of his graduating class from over five years ago are still looking for jobs. And that isn't meant to be taken as discouragement, it just means that there is no guarantee. 

For me, I know the biggest struggle is stability. I like to feel stable with my life and choices, so the natural answer when faced with an unstable desire to join the entertainment industry is to find the school with the best alumni, highest ranking, and most successful films. But I would be lying if I didn't say that in pursing USC, I lost track of my real goal. Not to go to USC, but to make films. To create great cinematic moments. And that can happen with or without school.

The important thing is to not become too attached with the perfect success story ("I went to the number one school in America!") and instead focus on what you really want to do and become. For me, I have a long term interest in screenwriting and production. And it took me failing at getting into USC (FOUR TIMES) to realize it's not to only way to obtain that goal.


----------



## Russell Campbell (Mar 27, 2018)

Just got done visiting the campus. Their facilities are fucking prime time. I have no idea about any of the programs (like di vinci) and equipment. All I've ever used is Final Draft lol, but a possible production student was touring with me and she was geeking tf out over everything. And it would certainly be way less stressful living in OC for a couple years than either LA or NYC.

I certainly feel way more comfortable with Chapman at this point. I ended up getting waitlisted at Columbia. So who knows what state my mind will be in after I hear back from AFI on monday. But I could certainly go to Chapman and be stoked doing so. 

I'm so mentally worn out from this whole process. Time for some scotch.


----------



## xLorenzoM (Mar 27, 2018)

Russell Campbell said:


> Just got done visiting the campus. Their facilities are fucking prime time. I have no idea about any of the programs (like di vinci) and equipment. All I've ever used is Final Draft lol, but a possible production student was touring with me and she was geeking tf out over everything. And it would certainly be way less stressful living in OC for a couple years than either LA or NYC.
> 
> I certainly feel way more comfortable with Chapman at this point. I ended up getting waitlisted at Columbia. So who knows what state my mind will be in after I hear back from AFI on monday. But I could certainly go to Chapman and be stoked doing so.
> 
> I'm so mentally worn out from this whole process. Time for some scotch.



Dude, effing same. I got my rejection letter from Columbia today which leaves LMU & Chapman. I hit up both financial aid offices and basically got over the phone shrugs. Chapman said they should have an award package available this week but not to expect more than the 20.5k in loans offered. She said the rest would have to be met through "outside sources" (rich parents I'm assuming).

I'm actually still in school about to graduate in a month and this whole process has me mentally and physically exhausted. Getting into grad school and not affording has to be the human equivalent of putting a treat next your dog's mouth and pulling it away at the last second.

I'm on scholarship sites and it's the most annoying process ever. Not to mention some of the scholarships look sketchy. 

Make that two glasses of scotch, plz.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 27, 2018)

xLorenzoM said:


> Dude, effing same. I got my rejection letter from Columbia today which leaves LMU & Chapman. I hit up both financial aid offices and basically got over the phone shrugs. Chapman said they should have an award package available this week but not to expect more than the 20.5k in loans offered. She said the rest would have to be met through "outside sources" (rich parents I'm assuming).
> 
> I'm actually still in school about to graduate in a month and this whole process has me mentally and physically exhausted. Getting into grad school and not affording has to be the human equivalent of putting a treat next your dog's mouth and pulling it away at the last second.
> 
> ...


It's a huge credit to your writing talent that you were interviewed and accepted at such prestigious screenwriting programs coming straight out of undergrad. If it's not in the financial cards for you to attend now, don't sweat it. The average age of a film MFA student is their late 20s and most students range up into their 30s and beyond. You're ahead of the game and it's not a race anyway. Breathe, pat yourself on your back, and get through your final semester. You have lots of time. I know it sounds cliche and maybe patronizing but I swear it's true. Whatever you decide, keep writing and keep exploring life outside of film so you can fill the page with all your rich experiences.


----------



## Russell Campbell (Mar 27, 2018)

xLorenzoM said:


> Dude, effing same. I got my rejection letter from Columbia today which leaves LMU & Chapman. I hit up both financial aid offices and basically got over the phone shrugs. Chapman said they should have an award package available this week but not to expect more than the 20.5k in loans offered. She said the rest would have to be met through "outside sources" (rich parents I'm assuming).
> 
> I'm actually still in school about to graduate in a month and this whole process has me mentally and physically exhausted. Getting into grad school and not affording has to be the human equivalent of putting a treat next your dog's mouth and pulling it away at the last second.
> 
> ...




Yeah you'd have to take out federal loans then? Which is basically a gamble on when you'd be able to pay those back in the industry were all trying to break into. Would waiting to go the MFA route ever make it easier to pay for?


----------



## civetta (Mar 28, 2018)

Russell Campbell said:


> Just got done visiting the campus. Their facilities are fucking prime time. I have no idea about any of the programs (like di vinci) and equipment. All I've ever used is Final Draft lol, but a possible production student was touring with me and she was geeking tf out over everything. And it would certainly be way less stressful living in OC for a couple years than either LA or NYC.
> 
> I certainly feel way more comfortable with Chapman at this point. I ended up getting waitlisted at Columbia. So who knows what state my mind will be in after I hear back from AFI on monday. But I could certainly go to Chapman and be stoked doing so.
> 
> I'm so mentally worn out from this whole process. Time for some scotch.



did you have a chance to talk with the professors or currents students?


----------



## xLorenzoM (Mar 28, 2018)

Nobody got denied from Chapman based off the google doc so I'm starting to think they'll take anyone willing to pay their tuition. Lol


----------



## sharkb8 (Mar 28, 2018)

xLorenzoM said:


> Nobody got denied from Chapman based off the google doc so I'm starting to think they'll take anyone willing to pay their tuition. Lol


Not quite. This is explainable through selection bias. There are thousands of film school applicants who are not on that spreadsheet, so we have to remember what that spreadsheet actually shows us.

Yes, 100% of those on the spreadsheet got in at Chapman, but the only people who are on filmschool.org, who are filling out a spreadsheet of information and tracking their applications against other applications, are the applicants who take this process incredibly seriously. It stands to reason that these are many of the applicants who put more time and effort into their applications and film school decision than other applicants may have done.

Look at the numbers for any school on that spreadsheet, and the amount of successful results is always way higher than the actual percentage of accepted students the school admits. For instance, 16/39 applicants were approved at Columbia, and 7 were waitlisted. That's a 41% acceptance rate, and including those who were waitlisted, that's a 58% positive result. Are we to infer from this that Columbia accepts or waitlists nearly 60% of their MFA applicants? Of course not. Columbia is the third hardest school in the nation to be admitted to. It's just that many of those who are inputting their information on that spreadsheet are the most qualified applicants, so the numbers look better than they actually are.

What's really happening is selection bias. That spreadsheet represents a high percentage of applicants who took this process very seriously, so the spreadsheet will show a far higher acceptance rate than the total amount of applicants. For a better number to use, Chapman's website says they typically admit about 20% of applicants, and for directing, it's around 10%. The spreadsheet doesn't contradict that. The spreadsheet just says that for those who put a lot of effort into their application, they have a high percentage shot of being approved.

Aka, don't knock yourself. You got in, when most people didn't/don't. Congratulations on your accomplishment


----------



## KKW (Mar 28, 2018)

hellobfoan said:


> No I haven’t.


sorry to ask you again... but have you hear back from them now? I check my email every day... nothing


----------



## Russell Campbell (Mar 28, 2018)

civetta said:


> did you have a chance to talk with the professors or currents students?



It was a current student who was giving the tour--a second year directing student to be exact. 
Some of the information she mentioned that stuck with me:
-Every discipline has "14-17" students per year (some producing discipline was less and "documentaries" has like 3 students)
-All screenwriters/directors get to make a thesis film
-All students actually own the right to the films they are a part of 
-They have no problem renting out equipment for personal projects during the summer and winter breaks, and that they have no problem with people going "cross-discipline" with personal projects 

Obviously there was lots of questions about connections and all that, to which the girl giving the tour assured us Chapman has an adequate alumni network up in LA.

That's most of what's coming to my head right now.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 28, 2018)

Russell Campbell said:


> It was a current student who was giving the tour--a second year directing student to be exact.
> Some of the information she mentioned that stuck with me:
> -Every discipline has "14-17" students per year (some producing discipline was less and "documentaries" has like 3 students)
> -All screenwriters/directors get to make a thesis film
> ...


You must be psychic! I was planning to email them asking about rights tomorrow because I couldn't remember. I know AFI owns your produced short films, but they also help distribute them and you get the money. But I also have an idea for my thesis project that would necessitate my owning the rights. 

Also the tip about renting out gear for personal projects is really helpful too. Thanks!


----------



## xLorenzoM (Mar 28, 2018)

Russell Campbell said:


> It was a current student who was giving the tour--a second year directing student to be exact.
> Some of the information she mentioned that stuck with me:
> -Every discipline has "14-17" students per year (some producing discipline was less and "documentaries" has like 3 students)
> -All screenwriters/directors get to make a thesis film
> ...


Very interesting. As far as facilities though, they're the best you've seen? What was the atmosphere like? *whispers* were the girls hot? *coughs* Sorry, allergies. But, yeah. I'm stuck over here in Miami so I have to live vicariously through you, mate.


----------



## Russell Campbell (Mar 29, 2018)

xLorenzoM said:


> Very interesting. As far as facilities though, they're the best you've seen? What was the atmosphere like? *whispers* were the girls hot? *coughs* Sorry, allergies. But, yeah. I'm stuck over here in Miami so I have to live vicariously through you, mate.



Honestly man, I'm the wrong guy to ask about technical aspect of facilities. The building itself is really nice, and from my well trained eye it seems really well equipped. I've looked around AFI and Columbia when doing my interviews and the buildings on those campuses are ancient compared to Dodge College. Columbia's restrooms looked like they belonged in the Elementary School I attended. 

The atmosphere seemed super chill. The tour guide seemed to know just about everyone she ran in to. 

And it's Orange Country bro...you can't take 10 steps without tripping and falling into a pilates studio ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## xLorenzoM (Mar 29, 2018)

Russell Campbell said:


> Honestly man, I'm the wrong guy to ask about technical aspect of facilities. The building itself is really nice, and from my well trained eye it seems really well equipped. I've looked around AFI and Columbia when doing my interviews and the buildings on those campuses are ancient compared to Dodge College. Columbia's restrooms looked like they belonged in the Elementary School I attended.
> 
> The atmosphere seemed super chill. The tour guide seemed to know just about everyone she ran in to.
> 
> And it's Orange Country bro...you can't take 10 steps without tripping and falling into a pilates studio ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I've heard. It sucks that the more selective and notorious schools don't update their buildings/facilities at least every decade or so. I went to USC and was blown away by what they had to offer. Then I passed through UCLA and was like "uhhhhh... is this it?"

I got until April 6th to decide if I wanna do Chapman or LMU and it's a tough one, man. LA vs. Orange. Outdated equipment vs. New. 24k per year for 3 years vs. 42k per year for 2 years. I dunnoooooo.


----------



## xLorenzoM (Mar 29, 2018)

Honestly, I've thrown cost out the window.

LMU is about 40k per year for tuition and living expenses. x3 years = $120k.
Chapman is about 60k per year for the same. x2 years = $120k.

 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## civetta (Mar 29, 2018)

Russell Campbell said:


> Honestly man, I'm the wrong guy to ask about technical aspect of facilities. The building itself is really nice, and from my well trained eye it seems really well equipped. I've looked around AFI and Columbia when doing my interviews and the buildings on those campuses are ancient compared to Dodge College. Columbia's restrooms looked like they belonged in the Elementary School I attended.
> 
> The atmosphere seemed super chill. The tour guide seemed to know just about everyone she ran in to.
> 
> And it's Orange Country bro...you can't take 10 steps without tripping and falling into a pilates studio ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



do they have enough libraries for the screenwriters?  I think that Screenwriting students would spend most of their time there. They should've organized open house thing for new admitted students, it's really helpful, especially when you're still deciding between schools.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 29, 2018)

civetta said:


> do they have enough libraries for the screenwriters?  I think that Screenwriting students would spend most of their time there. They should've organized open house thing for new admitted students, it's really helpful, especially when you're still deciding between schools.


There are so many many spaces! For writing, production meetings, casting, editing, anything and everything you need. Chapman is build like a studio. it's lovely. plus there's all the libraries on the main campus too.


----------



## civetta (Mar 29, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> There are so many many spaces! For writing, production meetings, casting, editing, anything and everything you need. Chapman is build like a studio. it's lovely. plus there's all the libraries on the main campus too.


thank you. I think I should visit their campus, to see it myself.
Have you contacted with professors or current students to explore more about the program or are you sure that their program fits you?


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 29, 2018)

civetta said:


> thank you. I think I should visit their campus, to see it myself.
> Have you contacted with professors or current students to explore more about the program or are you sure that their program fits you?


That's integrated into the directing interview so I didn't have to make any separate efforts. We have a campus tour, sit in on a directing workshop and have our interviews over a meal. But yes, I did find it to be an incredibly helpful experience and I'll be very happy there if it's the only place I am accepted.


----------



## xLorenzoM (Mar 29, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> That's integrated into the directing interview so I didn't have to make any separate efforts. We have a campus tour, sit in on a directing workshop and have our interviews over a meal. But yes, I did find it to be an incredibly helpful experience and I'll be very happy there if it's the only place I am accepted.


Are you going to be doing Grad PLUS loans to fund it? I haven't paid the deposit yet.


----------



## Russell Campbell (Mar 29, 2018)

civetta said:


> do they have enough libraries for the screenwriters?  I think that Screenwriting students would spend most of their time there. They should've organized open house thing for new admitted students, it's really helpful, especially when you're still deciding between schools.



There was ample flat surfaces for laptops  They had a room with like 10 printers w/free printing in it too. So if anyone is wondering where their tuition is going, it's going to be largely spent on me personally printing a rain forest's worth of paper out.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 30, 2018)

xLorenzoM said:


> Are you going to be doing Grad PLUS loans to fund it? I haven't paid the deposit yet.



I haven't made an final decisions on private vs federal loans yet, but I'm meeting with a pro-bono financial planner after I get my decision from AFI so I can decide what will work best. My biggest fear is the long term, what happens after I'm out and have to start making payments etc. Thankfully I don't have any undergrad debt so at least I'm well qualified for the Grad PLUS loans. Have you looked into them much yet?


----------



## Jason (Mar 30, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> I haven't made an final decisions on private vs federal loans yet, but I'm meeting with a pro-bono financial planner after I get my decision from AFI so I can decide what will work best. My biggest fear is the long term, what happens after I'm out and have to start making payments etc. Thankfully I don't have any undergrad debt so at least I'm well qualified for the Grad PLUS loans. Have you looked into them much yet?



If you have any basic questions regarding loans reach out to me by email at Jason@growplanning.com. When not pursuing filmmaking I'm an investment advisor and Certified Financial Planner.


----------



## xLorenzoM (Mar 30, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> I haven't made an final decisions on private vs federal loans yet, but I'm meeting with a pro-bono financial planner after I get my decision from AFI so I can decide what will work best. My biggest fear is the long term, what happens after I'm out and have to start making payments etc. Thankfully I don't have any undergrad debt so at least I'm well qualified for the Grad PLUS loans. Have you looked into them much yet?


 Yeah I see that you can borrow up to the cost of attendance. I anticipate needing the cost of tuition + 20k for housing. Other necessities such as car payments, gas, food, insurance, I’ll just keep my part time job at Apple for. Working the minimum amount of hours gives me about 1k a month which should cover the extras.


----------



## estherk (Mar 30, 2018)

i just got my decision today - i am on the waitlist for the cinematography track. has anyone else been waitlisted and know anything about getting off it?


----------



## Ep317 (Mar 30, 2018)

estherk said:


> i just got my decision today - i am on the waitlist for the cinematography track. has anyone else been waitlisted and know anything about getting off it?


I was waitlisted as well! Anyone knows whether we should send a follow up e-mail? I read somewhere that some universities like it whereas some others don't ..
And anyone knows when we should head about the final decision? I guess there's some time-limit when people have to say whether they accept their offer or not


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 30, 2018)

Jason said:


> If you have any basic questions regarding loans reach out to me by email at Jason@growplanning.com. When not pursuing filmmaking I'm an investment advisor and Certified Financial Planner.


Perfect! I'm actually pulling together some research to do an article for this site about options for funding education as well. I'll be sure to reach out soon!


----------



## hellobfoan (Mar 30, 2018)

KKW said:


> sorry to ask you again... but have you hear back from them now? I check my email every day... nothing



Same here. I guess we will know the decision in early April.


----------



## Benson (Mar 31, 2018)

Ep317 said:


> I was waitlisted as well! Anyone knows whether we should send a follow up e-mail? I read somewhere that some universities like it whereas some others don't ..
> And anyone knows when we should head about the final decision? I guess there's some time-limit when people have to say whether they accept their offer or not


I am on the waitlist too. Can I ask which track you are applying for?


----------



## Ep317 (Mar 31, 2018)

Benson said:


> I am on the waitlist too. Can I ask which track you are applying for?


Cinematography  you?


----------



## estherk (Mar 31, 2018)

i'm glad to see some of us are in the same boat. is chapman your first choice (for those who have been wait listed)?
if so i hope we will end up there somehow!


----------



## xLorenzoM (Mar 31, 2018)

If you got accepted into Chapman you should've gotten your financial aid award info by now. Mine came up to $75k per year, which is scary. Lol


----------



## civetta (Apr 1, 2018)

Ep317 said:


> I was waitlisted as well! Anyone knows whether we should send a follow up e-mail? I read somewhere that some universities like it whereas some others don't ..
> And anyone knows when we should head about the final decision? I guess there's some time-limit when people have to say whether they accept their offer or not


I think that you should hear about your decision in 2 weeks because Chapman gives admitted candidates 2 weeks to pay the deposit and save their spot.


----------



## xLorenzoM (Apr 1, 2018)

If you were waitlisted I'd wait till next week to hear something back. I got into Chapman but I think I'm leaning towards LMU so once they don't get my deposit, it should open up an opportunity for you guys.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 2, 2018)

xLorenzoM said:


> If you got accepted into Chapman you should've gotten your financial aid award info by now. Mine came up to $75k per year, which is scary. Lol


Did  you get an email? I haven't received anything yet. I hope my FAFSA didn't get messed up when I had to send in a UPSP signature for it. Guess I will check my online account.

ETA: Oh good my FAFSA is messed up. I logged in and it says I never started a 2018-2019 application. LIES. Glad I have a paper copy so I can yell at them.


----------



## xLorenzoM (Apr 2, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> Did  you get an email? I haven't received anything yet. I hope my FAFSA didn't get messed up when I had to send in a UPSP signature for it. Guess I will check my online account.
> 
> ETA: Oh good my FAFSA is messed up. I logged in and it says I never started a 2018-2019 application. LIES. Glad I have a paper copy so I can yell at them.



Ahhh man, that sucks. Yeah, I did my FAFSA in January. You gotta get a confirmation that it was accepted. I got an email from chapman with my login info so I went from there.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 2, 2018)

xLorenzoM said:


> Ahhh man, that sucks. Yeah, I did my FAFSA in January. You gotta get a confirmation that it was accepted. I got an email from chapman with my login info so I went from there.


I have a former name and was awarded under that name during undergrad (my SS never changed). I wonder if that's causing something in the FAFSA computers. Chapman says they have the application but the signature hasn't been received yet. I should be able to fix it once I can check the verification number I have on the paper, but of course it's at home. Phew. That was scary!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 2, 2018)

xLorenzoM said:


> Ahhh man, that sucks. Yeah, I did my FAFSA in January. You gotta get a confirmation that it was accepted. I got an email from chapman with my login info so I went from there.


I saw your post in  your LMU vs Chapman thread, sorry to hear the fates seem to have made your decision for you. Honestly I think sometimes it's easier that way, there's so much information to take in that it feels impossible to make a choice on your own.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 2, 2018)

Who else has committed to Chapman? I don't have a Facebook but I would love to find out who some of my classmates will be!


----------



## Russell Campbell (Apr 2, 2018)

Welp, after being waitlisted at Columbia and just getting rejected from AFI today, I'm honestly relieved I'll be going to Chapman.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 2, 2018)

Russell Campbell said:


> Welp, after being waitlisted at Columbia and just getting rejected from AFI today, I'm honestly relieved I'll be going to Chapman.


I know, the AFI rejection stung me pretty bad today too. But I really do love the Chapman program more so I'm pushing myself to move on from the burn by buying some CU swag for my parents and myself. It's a little tradition we have whenever I attend a school that I get him a hat, even when it's just for a workshop haha so he has quite a few now. And hey, we're gonna be classmates! That's pretty awesome!


----------



## Russell Campbell (Apr 2, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> I know, the AFI rejection stung me pretty bad today too. But I really do love the Chapman program more so I'm pushing myself to move on from the burn by buying some CU swag for my parents and myself. It's a little tradition we have whenever I attend a school that I get him a hat, even when it's just for a workshop haha so he has quite a few now. And hey, we're gonna be classmates! That's pretty awesome!



Yeah it'll pass. For me, getting into Chapman and getting interviews from Columbia (waitlisted) and AFI is evidence enough that my writing is good enough for those programs, they just didn't take me for other reasons. 

Literally the only reason I would have picked AFI over Chapman is the fact it's more established. Chapman's facilities absolutely destroy AFI's and having to move from Santa Monica to the badlands between Burbank and Hollywood would have been a kick in balls. I just feel good about this.


----------



## xLorenzoM (Apr 2, 2018)

Russell Campbell said:


> Yeah it'll pass. For me, getting into Chapman and getting interviews from Columbia (waitlisted) and AFI is evidence enough that my writing is good enough for those programs, they just didn't take me for other reasons.
> 
> Literally the only reason I would have picked AFI over Chapman is the fact it's more established. Chapman's facilities absolutely destroy AFI's and having to move from Santa Monica to the badlands between Burbank and Hollywood would have been a kick in balls. I just feel good about this.



Would’ve loved to have you guys in my class. The facilities would’ve been awesome to utilize but I’m a screenwriter so I only need pen and paper anyway. Lol LMU is feeling right. The extra year in LA for the same price gives me time to get it together & network so it just feels right. I hope someone who deserves the spot gets mine. Maybe I’ll visit you guys out there in the OC.


----------



## Russell Campbell (Apr 3, 2018)

xLorenzoM said:


> Would’ve loved to have you guys in my class. The facilities would’ve been awesome to utilize but I’m a screenwriter so I only need pen and paper anyway. Lol LMU is feeling right. The extra year in LA for the same price gives me time to get it together & network so it just feels right. I hope someone who deserves the spot gets mine. Maybe I’ll visit you guys out there in the OC.



Right on brother. You can only do what you feel is best for you. For me, getting to get out of LA and getting to experience living in a new city for a couple years will be a nice break from the hassle that is getting around in LA. Plus I might be able to get a room with an actual yard, which means I start BBQing 7 nights a week hahah.


----------



## Benson (Apr 3, 2018)

Ep317 said:


> Cinematography  you?


Editing


----------



## xLorenzoM (Apr 3, 2018)

Russell Campbell said:


> Right on brother. You can only do what you feel is best for you. For me, getting to get out of LA and getting to experience living in a new city for a couple years will be a nice break from the hassle that is getting around in LA. Plus I might be able to get a room with an actual yard, which means I start BBQing 7 nights a week hahah.


Yep. You can get a 1/1 for a decent enough price in OC. I saw this place called Prisma that looked nice. & lmk when you fire up the grill. I’m coming from Miami so I got nothing going on when I get there. Lol


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 3, 2018)

@Russell Campbell 
My biggest housing hurdle is I have two dogs. They're under 40 lbs and not any restricted breeds, so I have good options.  
I've noticed Cali always charges pet rent plus an extra deposit and that usually it's the nicer more expensive/updated apartments that allow dogs. I did find a place that I love and the manager has been really responsive to emails vs the 6 other places I emailed yesterday. I'm going to build my budget around living there and if I wind up finding somewhere less expensive then it'll feel like a bonus!  Metro-Detroit is so cheap that I don't ever need to budget around rent. No joke I pay under $300/month and live in a decent area in a house with 2 other roommates. Budgeting around rent is a big change for me. I'll have to cut back on some other extraneous expenses!


----------



## CMV (Apr 3, 2018)

Let's all just live in the wild. Dodge College class of 2020, ya'll!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 3, 2018)

CMV said:


> Let's all just live in the wild. Dodge College class of 2020, ya'll!


Anyone a producing discipline student? Call a network. Pitch it as a reality show!  "7 Dodge College Grad Students, picked to live in the wild to avoid crippling student loan debt..."


----------



## xLorenzoM (Apr 3, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> Anyone a producing discipline student? Call a network. Pitch it as a reality show!  "7 Dodge College Grad Students, picked to live in the wild to avoid crippling student loan debt..."



I'll write the script for it. At home. In my bed. With air conditioning.


----------



## Russell Campbell (Apr 3, 2018)

xLorenzoM said:


> Yep. You can get a 1/1 for a decent enough price in OC. I saw this place called Prisma that looked nice. & lmk when you fire up the grill. I’m coming from Miami so I got nothing going on when I get there. Lol



I'll fire up the grill and you bring some of that famed Miami Beach night life over and we can get down with the get down my dude.


----------



## Russell Campbell (Apr 3, 2018)

Should we get a Facebook group going?


----------



## Chris W (Apr 3, 2018)

Russell Campbell said:


> Should we get a Facebook group going?


I can also make a private forum on this site that only people invited in will be able to see... as an alternative to a FB group.


----------



## CMV (Apr 4, 2018)

Yeah, guys! Let's chat!


----------



## Russell Campbell (Apr 4, 2018)

CMV said:


> Yeah, guys! Let's chat!



Start leaving your facebook names I guess and we can get this going!

Russell Tenzing Campbell


----------



## xLorenzoM (Apr 4, 2018)

Russell Campbell said:


> Start leaving your facebook names I guess and we can get this going!
> 
> Russell Tenzing Campbell


Sounds good, man. My facebook email is lmartin0202@yahoo.com


----------



## xLorenzoM (Apr 4, 2018)

xLorenzoM said:


> Sounds good, man. My facebook email is lmartin0202@yahoo.com


Guys, I just want to say congrats to everyone who applied to any grad school. It's not easy and we can only hope the sleepless nights are worth it. We're taking a huge 100k+ gamble going to grad school, so to all of us that will be in California, let's make sure we support each other. This site (kudos to Chris W.) has been a godsend to relieving my anxiety on the next stage in life and I hope we can continue that same support well into our MFA's.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 4, 2018)

You can now create a private social group right here on FilmSchool.org if you want to avoid Facebook and keep it private... it's actually a really cool feature we added today:

https://www.filmschool.org/groups/creategroup


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 4, 2018)

Made us a Chapman 2018 group! It's set to private so we can speak freely and share personal information. I think you'll all have to request to join but I can add you and make everyone a moderator.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 4, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> Made us a Chapman 2018 group! It's set to private so we can speak freely and share personal information. I think you'll all have to request to join but I can add you and make everyone a moderator.


Yay! Groups | FilmSchool.org - The Best Film School Reviews & Forums


----------



## Chris W (Apr 4, 2018)

Chris W said:


> Yay! Groups | FilmSchool.org - The Best Film School Reviews & Forums


Be sure to fill out the description into in the group too .I'm still testing it out as well. Literally just purchased and installed today.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 5, 2018)

If you want to join our private Chapman group, you can find it under the groups tab and you can request to join. But you can also PM me and I'll invite you to join us!


----------



## Anja (Apr 5, 2018)

Congratulations on everyone who got in, I'm sure you'll have a fantastic time at Chapman! I know someone whose daughter went there (not for film) and she absolutely loved it apparently 
I just received my rejection letter so I guess they are starting to send those out now (I don't mind at all since I was accepted at my first choice university, just wanted to give an update in case anyone else hasn't heard back yet!).
Maybe I'll see some of you out in California anyway


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 5, 2018)

Anja said:


> Congratulations on everyone who got in, I'm sure you'll have a fantastic time at Chapman! I know someone whose daughter went there (not for film) and she absolutely loved it apparently
> I just received my rejection letter so I guess they are starting to send those out now (I don't mind at all since I was accepted at my first choice university, just wanted to give an update in case anyone else hasn't heard back yet!).
> Maybe I'll see some of you out in California anyway


Are you going to Stark?! Congrats! That is bar none the hardest film program to be admitted to, at least for producing. You'll have to visit us in Orange some time


----------



## Russell Campbell (Apr 5, 2018)

Anja said:


> Congratulations on everyone who got in, I'm sure you'll have a fantastic time at Chapman! I know someone whose daughter went there (not for film) and she absolutely loved it apparently
> I just received my rejection letter so I guess they are starting to send those out now (I don't mind at all since I was accepted at my first choice university, just wanted to give an update in case anyone else hasn't heard back yet!).
> Maybe I'll see some of you out in California anyway



Congrats on getting into the Stark Program


----------



## Anja (Apr 5, 2018)

@IndecisiveElle Thank you! Yes I'll visit for sure!! 
@Russell Campbell Thank you!


----------



## hellobfoan (Apr 6, 2018)

KKW said:


> sorry to ask you again... but have you hear back from them now? I check my email every day... nothing



Hey, I got accepted into the Film and TV Producing Program two days ago. Good luck to you!


----------



## CMV (Apr 6, 2018)

Hey, guys. Has anyone heard or seen the plans for Chapman's Filmmakers Village? I saw some concept art online but it's from 2011. I was wondering if this is a plan Chapman still has for the school. Does anyone know?


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 6, 2018)

CMV said:


> Hey, guys. Has anyone heard or seen the plans for Chapman's Filmmakers Village? I saw some concept art online but it's from 2011. I was wondering if this is a plan Chapman still has for the school. Does anyone know?


Do you have a link?


----------



## CMV (Apr 6, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> Do you have a link?



$100 million Filmmakers’ Village announced – Orange County Register

See if this one works. Try Googling it, too. It has several hits.


----------



## sharkb8 (Apr 6, 2018)

CMV said:


> $100 million Filmmakers’ Village announced – Orange County Register
> 
> See if this one works. Try Googling it, too. It has several hits.


Unfortunately it looks like the project was canceled due to chemicals found underneath the building. They've said they'll consider revisiting the project again in a few years (this was from 2014).
Chapman clears the air after chemical discovery - The Panther Online

I'll also add, there are no articles from 2017 or 2018 that have mentioned any further development on the project, so if it is planned, it appears it won't be any time soon.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 6, 2018)

CMV said:


> $100 million Filmmakers’ Village announced – Orange County Register
> 
> See if this one works. Try Googling it, too. It has several hits.


Interesting. They definitely didn't build it, but their newest building opened in 2016 and houses the undergrad animation program and some really high end computer facilities so if I had to guess, a lot of that money went into that classroom building instead of dorms. Personally, I think it's a better use of the money, but they could certainly benefit from creating some film specific housing. Probably a nightmare in terms of red tape and logistics with the city though.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 6, 2018)

sharkb8 said:


> Unfortunately it looks like the project was canceled due to chemicals found underneath the building. They've said they'll consider revisiting the project again in a few years (this was from 2014).
> Chapman clears the air after chemical discovery - The Panther Online
> 
> I'll also add, there are no articles from 2017 or 2018 that have mentioned any further development on the project, so if it is planned, it appears it won't be any time soon.


Wow! Interesting, but also not surprising considering it was an industrial site. We see issues with chemical disclosures halting development in metro Detroit frequently. On the campus I work at, there's an entire building that's an old dorm which is full of asbestos that they don't want to pay to abate so it sits, vacant and locked up until they finally spend the money to do something about cleaning it up. They have been skipping over than in favor of developing new buildings on the property instead because it's less expensive.


----------



## Operator (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm sure I'll run into some of you in Fall 2019. Unfortunately my money situation is no good and I won't have enough to hold myself off until student loans come in. But at least they let me defer a year. So now I don't have to worry or have a near heart attack waiting for an acceptance next year.


----------



## xLorenzoM (Apr 6, 2018)

Operator said:


> I'm sure I'll run into some of you in Fall 2019. Unfortunately my money situation is no good and I won't have enough to hold myself off until student loans come in. But at least they let me defer a year. So now I don't have to worry or have a near heart attack waiting for an acceptance next year.



Ahhhh, man are you sure? They offered me 75k in loans per year which covers cost of attendance. I calculated having at least 10k left over for personal stuff as well if you don’t mind the loans.


----------



## Operator (Apr 6, 2018)

xLorenzoM said:


> Ahhhh, man are you sure? They offered me 75k in loans per year which covers cost of attendance. I calculated having at least 10k left over for personal stuff as well if you don’t mind the loans.


Yes. I'm sure.  You do know you don't get any of that loan money until about 2-3 week AFTER the semester starts. You don't get the money before.


----------



## xLorenzoM (Apr 6, 2018)

Operator said:


> Yes. I'm sure.  You do know you don't get any of that loan money until about 2-3 week AFTER the semester starts. You don't get the money before.


Yeah of course, man. If I went to Chapman I would’ve had enough for first and last months rent. Cover the rest with loans and go on my way. Lol


----------



## Operator (Apr 6, 2018)

Well that's kinda hard to do when you're a disabled veteran who relies on disability pay. So yea. next year it is.


----------



## mistah_P (Apr 8, 2018)

well... it's nice to see some good news rolling it.
Should any of you acceptances wish to share your applications that worked on the forum, you can here:
Master Thread of "Applications that Worked"



(and yes, it would be mighty awesome if you would)


----------



## ArrjunYadav (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi Guys! I’ve been lurking around for a while now and following this thread almost everyday. I have been accepted in the Film and TV Producing program. Anyone here from the same program, please give a shout out?

It’s been amazing following this thread and learning about all your experiences. I finally decided to crop up since it was only today that I finally became certain of attending Dodge. So please do sign me up for the Chapman Group here or on Facebook, would love to get to know you guys more. Thanks.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 15, 2018)

ArrjunYadav said:


> Hi Guys! I’ve been lurking around for a while now and following this thread almost everyday. I have been accepted in the Film and TV Producing program. Anyone here from the same program, please give a shout out?
> 
> It’s been amazing following this thread and learning about all your experiences. I finally decided to crop up since it was only today that I finally became certain of attending Dodge. So please do sign me up for the Chapman Group here or on Facebook, would love to get to know you guys more. Thanks.



There's a Chapman group right here on the site too. 

Chapman University Students | FilmSchool.org - The Best Film School Reviews & Forums


----------



## KKW (Apr 18, 2018)

hellobfoan said:


> Hey, I got accepted into the Film and TV Producing Program two days ago. Good luck to you!


thanks for update, I got accepted too. Sorry for the late reply. Conga!


----------



## estherk (Apr 27, 2018)

Has anyone gotten off the waitlist?  Just curious!


----------



## Bsen (Apr 27, 2018)

estherk said:


> Has anyone gotten off the waitlist?  Just curious!


Nope. Still on the waitlist


----------



## Matthew (May 25, 2018)

Has anyone heard a rumor that Chapman is having trouble filling seats for Production in the Fall 2018? I've heard the same about LMU . That they're calling applicants who decided on another school to offer the money to attend. If anyone has any insight into this, please share.


----------



## Operator (Jun 10, 2018)

Matthew said:


> Has anyone heard a rumor that Chapman is having trouble filling seats for Production in the Fall 2018? I've heard the same about LMU . That they're calling applicants who decided on another school to offer the money to attend. If anyone has any insight into this, please share.


You mean they're getting paid to attend for free?! Shit, I hope that's true.


----------



## Adam Johnson (Jun 13, 2018)

Has anyone gone for the MBA/MFA program or know much about it?  that sounds like my dream program.


----------

